# Polaris Sportsman



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

I just recently picked up on a 2000 Polaris Sportsman 500 4x4 with a snow blade and I LOVE it!    

I've used it these past couple of days moving our newly received snowfall an' I gotta' say: *"* *It kicks *****!! "* 

There's more than enough power and with the temps hovering in the single digits these past few days it's just a matter of hitting the throttle button just ONCE and she fires right up!! I have yet to need the choke.   

The main purpose for getting this was hunting out of state, and to put to work around here on the farm when not hunting with it. I had opted to get either a 400 or 500cc model after trying out a friends 700 while hunting out of state. I found the 700's to be somewhat larger than actually needed and we were hunting at an average altitude of 4500 ft.,... it was also somewhat more difficult to maneuver on switchback dirt / gravel roads due to size and weight.  

There was also a 400cc quad there and I tried that,... much more manuverable,... not quite the power-plant as the 700 but it handled the task of the roads and whatever else that was asked of it. So depending what your actually going to be doing with your quad that should justify the size unit you get. I'm personally not going to be doing any hill climb competitions or racing with mine and I feel that my 500cc is the perfect meld for what my intended use for it will be.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

uptracker,
One other thing to consider is ground clearance. I don't know where you'll be riding, but I put a premium on ground clearance in any hunting ATV endeavor.

I don't ever need to take corners at high speed, but I sure as heck need to drive over stumps, logs, bogs, mudholes, etc. Ground clearance and tires are everything.

Polaris has both of those. Arctic Cat and Can-Am have good ground clearance, too. Never having owned either, I have no grounds to opine about their quality/features.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks again.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

well, one major draw back to th efi is the cost of repair if needed. it won't be a little bill! and then again neither is the cost of the 700. i own one without the efi and as said before michigan doesn't have the altitude that is was designed for. if it makes you happy to have it, by all means pay for it and have fun!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

RYANINMICHIGAN said:


> Cause Michigan has alot of mountains. I have a King quad 300. 1999 and I can out wheel most 500s. No need for a 700 or 800 IMO.


I've been to 14,300 and some change with my King Quad. The Polaris's made it a half an hour later, chugging and coughing :lol: .......and at first they laughed at my little machine.


----------

